# Vizio VP422 Plasma TV



## Tiffany1229 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hopefully someone can help me..

I recently was given a Vizio VP422 HD Plasma TV. I was told that the audio works on it but the video does not. I took it to a repair shop and he said there was a few fuses loose but other than that he didn't see much wrong with it and said it was most likely the main board. So he gave me a part number and I ordered the board. Tonight I put the board in and still have no video. :sad: However, instead of two clicks when I turn it on, I now hear a third click. The Vizio light changes from amber to white. At this point I'm not sure what else to try. I don't think it's a power issue, cause I see green lights through the back cover and the light is changing from amber to white. I'm not sure though. If ANYONE has ANY suggestions, please please tell me. I'd love to get this TV working. Thanks!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Tiffany1229


Was there an annoying buzz before the t.v went dead ?


----------



## Tiffany1229 (Sep 30, 2008)

octaneman said:


> Hi Tiffany1229
> 
> 
> Was there an annoying buzz before the t.v went dead ?


Hi! I'm actually not sure. The TV was given to me broken.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Plasma screens have a upper board, a lower board ,and Y-sustain board. The Y-sustain board is what usually gives out on plasma screens and they often show burn out resistors.


----------

